
My favorite math and physics texts - a list - JWKennington
https://jwkennington.com/pages/texts
======
greenyoda
This doesn't meet the criteria for "Show HN".

Here are the guidelines for "Show HN" submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

In particular: "Show HN is for something you've made that other people can
play with. HN users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in
the thread. ... Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out,
so they can't be Show HNs."

~~~
JWKennington
Good point - I’ll repost without the “show”. I figured that it was a list of
texts, each of which can be “tried out”, but if - as you suggest - the
criterion really only applies to code, then I’ll change the post

Update: removed the “show” from the title - thanks for the policing (I don’t
want to use hacker news improperly, I love this site)

~~~
masonic
It's mainly a list of _Amazon affiliate links_ with no content whatsoever.
It's spam.

~~~
JWKennington
It’s exactly what it says on the can - a list of my favorite texts. You can
get the books anywhere, not sure what you’re angry about.

I’m in the process of reviewing each in depth, but haven’t gotten to many yet,
though I do own all of them. I will post the individual reviews (the “content”
I’m assuming you’re expecting, though I didn’t say was there), so stay tuned
for those. Appreciate your feedback

